# 4 strain hydro grow( blue mystic, mazar, bubba kush, purple pineapple kush)



## bigb (Mar 15, 2010)

*closet grow 2.5ft by 4ft.*
*SETUP:* 2-400 watt hps(105,000 lumens)
            1- 150 watt hps(15,000 lumens)
            20 gallon resevoir
            6 inch by 3ft long tray
            ebb/drip sytem combined
            2- water pumps
            4-fans(2 rotating)
            GH nutrients/mad farmer ph up n down
            no sweetners or enhancers.
*SRAINS:* Bubba kush-started seed 3-4
              mazar-started seed 2-26
              Blue mystic-started seed 2-26
              purple pineapple kush started seed 3-4
all seeds popped n planted within 4 days of start date and all pics are dated i believe. Any questions, comments regarding anything drop a message n ill answer asap.:hubba:


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 15, 2010)

PPK sounds delish


----------



## bigb (Mar 18, 2010)

1 male so far out of the mazar, got 1 left lookin good showing no signs off balls. the 2 bm r good as well no balls yeah!


----------

